# Zanderrute Yasei



## Jamdoumo (15. September 2010)

...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Klugscheixx ein
einmal hätte auch gereicht​  Klugscheixx aus


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie die Yasei Rütchen so sind.
Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit eine in die Hand zu nehmen, da sie kein Händler bei uns in der Umgebung führt...


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. September 2010)

...


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Da ich eine Rute zum Gufieren auf Zander suche habe ich mich mal versucht schlau zu machen.
> Von den Händlern als Zanderruten angepriesenen Ruten aus der Serie gibt es zum einen die Shad Jigging MH oder H oder die Aspius.
> 
> Die Aspius hatte ich am WE mal in der Hand und muss sagen feines Stöckchen! Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob diese mit einem WG bis 28gr nicht zu Flachbrüstig ist.



Ohne beide Ruten zu kennen: Zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander wird eine mit 28g WG angegebene Rute nicht gut funktionieren. Diese Wurfgewichtsangaben solltest du besser nicht wörtlich nehmen. 28g WG ist eine leichte Rute, Klasse L. Was du brauchst ist Klasse MH - H. Je nach Gewässer, bzw. Shadgröße und Bleikopfgewicht. Im Stillwasser sollte ne MH reichen.
Wofür die Rute gedacht ist steckt schon im Namen. Aspius = Rapfen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. September 2010)

...


----------



## Birger (20. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hallo,

ich habe die Aspius selber getestet (und auch den F&F Artikel dazu geschrieben).
Das WG von 28g ist tatsächlich als zu gering angegeben. Mit der Rute kann man ohne Probleme Zander-Jiggen, auch 16er Sea-Shads am 20g funktionieren super. Da hat Shimano wirklich was Gutes gebaut, leider etwas "eigenartig" deklariert. Wobei die Bezeichnung "Rapfen" ja auch nicht falsch ist, die kann man dafür durchaus einsetzen.
Hab sie sogar zum Dorschangeln in der Ostsee mit 30g Köpfen und 10er Gummis genutzt. Flachbrüstig ist diese Rute definitiv nicht!

P.S.: Für einen großen Zander reicht sie auch, aber dazu mehr an anderer Stelle  .


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. September 2010)

...


----------



## LarsS (21. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Also ich hatte bis jetzt die Speed Jigging und die Dropshot in der Hand. Das war bei Pieper in Gladbeck.
Die Ruten haben mir gut gefallen, Verarbeitung war gut und auch so machten die Ruten nen guten Eindruck.
Die Speed Jigging war meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Straff für das angegebene Wurfgewicht. Ich hatte jetzt zwar nicht das Modell in der Hand welches du haben möchtest aber generell fand ich die Ruten gut.


----------



## Grafbelzebub (22. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

hi,
ich will mir auch eine neue Rute zum Hechtfischen kaufen!Ich Angle meistens mit Spinner und Wobbler bis ca. 30g.
Ich find ja das die Yasei Ruten richtig geil aussehen und würd mir gern so eine zulegen. Nur gibt es glaub ich keine zum Hechtfischen oder? Was meint ihr welche dafür geeignet wär? Die Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging MH vielleicht?
Gruss


----------



## RXM (26. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hallo Leute .....

zu Yasei : 

Habe bei meinen Händler Ofenloch in Bürstadt alle Rute der Serie in die Hand nehmen können.
Sowie Heute auf der ANSPO .......

Mein Fazit :- Echt Klasse Hammerruten ! 

Da macht sich Shimano zu Ihrer Speedmasterserie selber Konkurrenz ......

@Grafbelzebub

Die habe in der Serie auch ne Hechtrute   2,70 m  WG bis 100 g
Ist sehr Steif und gut für schwere Shads.......


Gruß
RRM


----------



## swingtra (26. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Ja die Ruten gefallen mir sind sehr leicht und optisch top, ich war überrascht.

Auf der Anspo hatte es mir die 3m - Zander-Rute angetan.


----------



## bensihari (27. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte die Ruten auch mal in Aktion auf der Fisch und Fang DVD gesehen und liebäugel auch mit denen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Jerkbaitrute (Hecht) sowie einer Zanderrute für Gufi und Wobblerangelei. Die Jerkbaitrute würde ich mit einer Multi fischen wollen, die Zanderrute mit einer normalen Rolle. Die Zanderrute sollte nicht zu lang ausfallen, da sie zur allergrößten Not auch mal zum Vertikalfischen eingesetzt werden soll. Welche der Ruten würden Eurer Meinung dafür in Frage kommen? Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Ruten sammeln können?

Danke für Infos
VG Jens


----------



## RXM (27. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hallo Leut.......

@ bensihari .......

Bei der Zanderrute würde ich die Yasei nehmen.
Für Hecht die Rute von Savage Gear Butch Light xlnt oder die Big Lure & Jerk oder die Pro Jerkbait .....

Gruß 
RRM


----------



## Hecht2 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hi gutes Thema suche zurzeit nämlich eine Gummifischrute aber Hauptsächlich um auf Hecht zu fischen. Bloß welche meint ihr ist besser für Hecht die bis 100gr  oder reicht auch die mit 60?  


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## bensihari (29. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

@ RRM:
Das ist doch schon mal ein Wort! Und welche von Yasei? Die Shad Jigging oder die Aspius? Bei der Shad Jigging würde ich die MH (40-60 gr Wurfgewicht) nehmen, das sollte wohl reichen, oder doch die Aspius (die  gibt es nur mit dem einen Wurfgewicht, oder?)?

VG Jens


----------



## RXM (30. September 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hi Leut.....

@ Hecht2

Kommt auf die Köder an die Du verwenden willst.
Bei großen Shads würde ich die 100 Gramm nehmen .
Meine Rute hier für ist die Aerocast 3.00 WG XH 50-100 gr.

@ Jens 

yep, nur ein WG .....

Die Aspius WG 7-28 (Rapfen) ist denke ich vom Gefühl her mehr PARABOLISCH , also "weicher....."
Die Zander WG 30 g  hat eine Spitzenaktion , zwecks GuFi...

Die Shad Jigging ist voll auf Hecht ausgelegt und ne klasse Rute....

Hier mal ein Link....
http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Spinnruten/Shimano-Yasei/Shimano-Yasei-Shad-Jigging-H

Zu meiner Aerocast habe ich da noch ne Savage Gear MP Predator 3.00 WG 20-60 g 
und ne Rozemeijer Heavy Spin 3.00 Wg 40-80 g.
Die Savage Gear ist härter und liegt Besser in der Hand.

VG  Rico


----------



## Hecht2 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Ok danke dann werde ich mir mal die beiden Ruten ansehen 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## bensihari (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir die Aspius geholt (dazu die Stradic FC in der 2500er Größe) und am Montag zum ersten Mal getestet! Also ich find die Rute ziemlich genial! Leicht, schlank und schnell. Das Wurfgewicht von 28gr ist nur die untere Range... Ein Mitangler fand die Rute nicht hart genug, deshalb auch hier wieder, die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich! Die Spitze gibt ein klein wenig nach, was ich angenehm finde, gerade wenn auch mal mit Wobbler oder gezupftem Köfi etc. gefischt werden soll! Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist erstklassig, gibt auf den ersten Eindruck nichts zu beanstanden! Ich werde weitertesten! :vik: Ach ja, Drillverhalten kann ich leider noch nicht beurteilen, Montag sauber abgeschneidert!


----------



## TJ. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hab das Stöckchen auch schon in der Hand gehabt macht echt nen kompetenten eindruck das WG ist wie schon geschrieben wurde sicher einiges höher.
Weich würd ich die rute nicht bezeichnen hat halt ne Spitzenaktion aber hintenraus ein richtig hartes Rückgrad.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Martinez (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Hatte die Yasei auch schon in der Hand gehabt,
habe Sie mit der Baitjigger von U.B. vergleichen können.

Hab mich für die Baitjigger entschieden, da die Yasei schwerer wirkte und nicht so gut ausbalanciert war wie die UB Baitjigger.


----------



## Norweger2000 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Moin,
habe auch schon ein paar Rütchen der Serie in der Hand gehabt und bis auf die Dropshot Serie hat mich keine so wirklich überzeugt. Die Wurfgewichtsangaben kann man bei den meisten Ruten eh weglassen, da die Blanks ( die ich in der Hand) hatte alle deutlich straffer waren als das was drauf steht und die Verarbeitung war im Preisleistungsverhältnis i.O. Aber auch nicht der Knaller.
Ich persönlich war von den Ruten eher entäuscht.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## kaizr (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Ich würde die 13er nehmen (bzw. 12,5).


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## Angler9999 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Zanderrute Yasei*

Ich habe die YASEI Zander 30gr und die Skeletor One 8-32gr zum Mefo Angeln mitgenommen. Beide 3,00m

Vorweg gilt zu sagen, des beide Ruten keine Jigruten sind. Einfach zu weich. Für kleine Barsche evtl. 

Zum Mefoangeln habe ich Köder von 18 - 22 gr benutzt. DIe Yasei ist damit schon an ihre Grenze gekommen. Die Skeletor ist hier wesentlich belastbarer.

Dafür ist die Yasei deutlich ausbalancierter und auch deutlich leichter. 4 Mefo  41, 67, 75 und 77 cm sind wunderbar damit zu landen gewesen.

Wer lange mit der Rute im Spinnfischen unterwegs ist, wird mit der Yasei sehr viel Spaß haben. 

Meine Skeletor habe ich letzte Woche verkauft.


----------

